# Being Wrong



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> @_aef8234_: “Wat” is exactly the kind of reaction I’m having to people who are confused by my viewpoint.


Everything makes sense now, YOU ARE A PARAGON OF TRUTH AND WISDOM AMONGST DA PEHPOLES.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

aef8234 said:


> Everything makes sense now, YOU ARE A PARAGON OF TRUTH AND WISDOM AMONGST DA PEHPOLES.


_Dear God, no._ Some beliefs discussed here are just really, really ingrained - makes understanding how damaging they are a challenge.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Nobody is right all the time. I am just glad that I am not wrong all the time. ;-) When I was wrong or made mistakes, I just shrugged and tried to find a set of stairs to step down gracefully. If no stairs can be found, I'd act like a clown to intentionally stepping on a banana peel. Laughter is the best way to neutralize mistakes.


----------

